# John Revell and his cup !!!!!!!!!!!



## n0legs (25 Nov 2014)

John's Workshop on Discovery Shed, Why ????? 
I hate the cutaways to the cup and kettle so much I want to hit him with his biscuit jointer :lol: 
The way I see it Mr "Johnny Boy, Wheels of Steel" Revell owes me 30 minutes of my life back.
My God I've made some mistakes in life, but watching that is in the top three.

I may have taken to much tramadol today.
Come to think of it I must have to have bothered with that dross.
Rant over, normal service has resumed.


----------



## RogerS (25 Nov 2014)

's why we rarely watch things live. All is recorded on the PVR. Fast forward over the duff bits or stop watching completely. On the average 1 hour programme from Channel 4 you can save at least 15 minutes.


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2014)

RogerS":2feps9s9 said:


> 's why we rarely watch things live. All is recorded on the PVR. Fast forward over the duff bits or stop watching completely. On the average 1 hour programme from Channel 4 you can save at least 15 minutes.



Seconded in all regards. It also means you watch things when you want, not when
the schedulers want you to.

A PVR is one of modern life's better inventions.

BugBear


----------



## chippy1970 (25 Nov 2014)

I think he only ever got his own show because he's a mate of Chris Evans.

"it's not what you know"


----------



## mark w (27 Nov 2014)

I don`t have Sky and the fact they are still showing this is why I don`t have it, made in the early 2000`s I think, best bits are when he visits another maker or tool merchant.
Chris Evans isn`t his mate, Evans tried (not sure he was succesfull) to sue him and some of his colleagues.


----------



## StevieB (27 Nov 2014)

Pretty sure John Revell was part of Steve Wrights 'Posse' when he was on Radio 1 in the afternoons, then went on to do his Friday night 'wheels of steel' programme.

As for his show, it is aimed at beginners rather than experienced woodworkers. His series on setting up a workshop contained some useful bits of info (far better than Tommy Walsh's setting up a workshop programme) and he did go through the basics of a series of machines and power tools when outlining what he was buying and why. Nowadays we can get all that info from a variety of sources (YouTube, Record Power videos with Alan Holtham etc) but back then it was harder to source that kind of basic info. Taken for what it was - a complete beginners guide to a workshop - and it was OK. 

Steve


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Nov 2014)

mark w":2qsr3n4m said:


> Chris Evans isn`t his mate, Evans tried (not sure he was succesfull) to sue him and some of his colleagues.



Well they were once mates


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (29 Nov 2014)

well you learn summat new every day. I didn't realise that plonker who did the workshop show was the very same pratt who used to be on Chris Evan's show. But now I know, it fits given he was a complete waste of space then and, oddly enough, a few years later is.......a total burke!


----------

